# Recording quality that has blown you away?



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings.

I'm sure I'm not the only one here that can find enjoyment/revelation/delight in a beautifully-engineered recording. What are some of your favorite high-quality recordings, and why?

I'll start things off with this:










TIA,
-09


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Believe it or not, those early RCA pre-digital early stereo recordings from the late 1950's-early 1960's, such as Boston Symphony/Charles Munch performances of Brahms First and Fourth Symphonies, Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique and Saint-Saëns Organ Symphony.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

When it came out, Klemperer's Das Lied van der Erde blew me away. Yes, it was probably close mic-ed, and the balance probably had as much to do with the engineers as with Klemperer, but I'd never heard a CM recording with the stereo seperation this had, even on my pre-HiFi suitcase box with speakers that hinged out to each side. Aside from gorgious singing and instrumental playing, the engineering is still stand-out quality.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Not only is the guy playing like he's the best in the world, the sound recording is stunning, highly recommended.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Believe it or not, those early RCA pre-digital early stereo recordings from the late 1950's-early 1960's, such as Boston Symphony/Charles Munch performances of Brahms First and Fourth Symphonies, Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique and Saint-Saëns Organ Symphony.


Interesting, because when I read the thread topic and before reading any responses, the first recording that came to mind was the Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Berlioz Romeo and Juliet from the early-mid 1960s. The vinyl surfaces were only fair, but I played that recording dozens of times. It took several years for the CD version to be released, but it was worth the wait because it verified what a great recording it was.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Some of the Mercury Living Presence series from the '50s/'60s were and are impressive as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> Some of the Mercury Living Presence series from the '50s/'60s were and are impressive as well.






Love those boxes......


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Love those boxes......


Pugg, do you have the box? If so, any favorites? One of my faves in this series (I don't have the box) is the Janos Starker Bach cello suites.

-09


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> Pugg, do you have the box? If so, any favorites? One of my faves in this series (I don't have the box) is the Janos Starker Bach cello suites.
> 
> -09


Yes I have, as also the Decca mono ( orange ) and stereo ( black/ white) box and also the the Philips years, my favourite....I would not want to be without one of those, they are the foundation to my music library.

Edit:

also this fabulous one!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Omicron9 said:


> Pugg, do you have the box? If so, any favorites? One of my faves in this series (I don't have the box) is the Janos Starker Bach cello suites.


Great sound - if only it were a different cellist playing....


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Love those boxes......


I have the first Mercury box as well as several of the SACD releases (including the Starker). I also have all but one of the BMG Living Stereo SACDs. (I just couldn't imagine myself listening to Mario Lanza singing Neapolitan songs.). But I think all of those are bested by the Decca analog box set. A lot of interesting music as well.

From more recent times, I strongly recommend Channel Classics. Rachel Podger's Vivaldi may be the best sounding recordings I own


----------



## Edub7979 (Sep 15, 2021)

I developed an A.I. that simulates real sonic space far more than CD's or vinyl. Curious what any one thinks of the quality of this recording:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-67800877%2Fstring-quartet-realism-1a-mastered-scloud
 I engineered the recording attempts to place the quartet in your sonic space with realism that approaches a real concert. How does this compare with other recordings/vinyl? Any critique is appreciated ~ Nathe Reklaw


----------

